# Virgin Mobile Grandfathered Plan



## drmike (Sep 30, 2013)

Anyone here still using one of the Virgin Mobile grandfathered plans?  Namely the $25/month plan?

Is that plan all inclusive of taxes and other fees for you?  Interested in acquiring one of these plans if anyone is sitting on one and thinking of upgrading to a new phone  or provider.


----------



## SeriesN (Sep 30, 2013)

What do you get for 25$ again? Go-smart (T-mobile subcompany) offers unlimited talk, text and internet (2g speed) for 35$/mo, non contract, month to month prepaid service and comparing Sprint/virgin network,I will say t-mobile has better coverage and connectivity.


----------



## ihatetonyy (Sep 30, 2013)

There's also the TMobile prepaid $30/mo plan, comparable to the VMo plan. 100 minutes, unlimited text, 5GB data at full speed and throttled thereafter.


Upside is you can bring any device and if your area's been lit you can use LTE too. My understanding is that phone choice with the VMo plan is limited to older 3G phones.


----------



## SeriesN (Sep 30, 2013)

ihatetonyy said:


> There's also the TMobile prepaid $30/mo plan, comparable to the VMo plan. 100 minutes, unlimited text, 5GB data at full speed and throttled thereafter.
> 
> 
> Upside is you can bring any device and if your area's been lit you can use LTE too. My understanding is that phone choice with the VMo plan is limited to older 3G phones.



Correct. As long as you have an unlocked GSM phone, you can bring in your own device and simply swap out simcards.No CDMA junk.


----------



## drmike (Sep 30, 2013)

I already have the handsets for Virgin... That $25 plan is supposedly unlimited data in truer sense of the word.  It's a project/proof of concept...

I don't think we have 4G from anyone here in po'dunk.


----------



## prometeus (Oct 1, 2013)

Virgin operate also in the US?


----------

